# Roach Back



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Would you say this horse has a Roach back? It looks like it to me, if you look by her hips. Its hard to tell, please let me know what you think. I know she is thin, she's not my horse.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Sure does.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

it appears from the picture that she does, but I would be interested to see what proper groceries and muscling could do for her ;-)


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

They've been riding her. Is that bad then?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i personally would not ride a horse that is in this condition. her spine is protruding...absolutely cannot be comfortable for her. (MO though)


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't either. A horse I wouldn't feel comfortable on bareback shouldn't be ridden. She needs more weight before riding. They said they rode her for a few weeks two or three times a week for bout a half hour at a time w/t to judge her riding abilities but that's all I know. Is riding a roach back horse bad for their back at all or dangerous? 

Can you do anything with Roach back horses besides have them as trail horses or pasture pets? I'm confused, I think she said she was trained for HUS or something... but I could be mistaken. I don't think you would show her... :?


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

It never ceases to amaze me how small the horse world can be. I looked at that mare a few months back, not in person, but via e-mail and pics. Trippy.

If I'm remembering correctly, they said she was an OTTB who'd had training in English and been jumped a little, but her owner had been riding her Western.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Did she say anything about the Roach back to you? She never mentioned it to me but I noticed it right off the bat.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

There is another thread dealing with roach back that was answered by Danvers. Look at post #5 on this thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/another-roach-back-question-17450/

Personally I've only had 1 roach backed horse and I used a round skirt saddle on her so as not to put pressure on her spine at that point. It never seemed to interfere with her movement or give her any discomfort.

Based on the pictures above, I would put at least a good 50 -75 lb on that mare before beginning to ride her - roached back or not.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

The lack of weight and muscle on this hores could definitely cause the appearance of roach back even if the horse's back structure is normal. I would not judge it until the horse is back up to normal weight.

I would also not be riding this horse until you get a bit more weight and muscle on her. I would go easy on exercise and limit forced exercise to lunching and in-hand work over poles on the ground, etc.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Abby said:


> Did she say anything about the Roach back to you? She never mentioned it to me but I noticed it right off the bat.


Nope, never mentioned it. Are you corresponding with the actual owner or her friend? All my information was coming from a friend, not the owner.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I wouldn't judge her back until she has more weight on. I recently took in a 5yr old that was "racing thin" and I thought she was roach back. The months have gone by and I'm thinking more and more that her particular condition had more to do with lack of topline and weight. 

I definitely wouldn't put a saddle on this horse at this point though. She needs some weight. Even bareback I would be very, very hesitant to do. Let her get her weight up and then you can try to develop some muscles and see how she is then.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

I dont mean to sound stupid or anything but what exactly is a "roach back". Is it another term for sway back? I saw that hips were mentioned which made me think its not the same thing?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Without getting too technical, it is one or more vertebrae in the horse's back by his hip that is out of place or malformed causing a lump. Sway back is very different. Many horses that are roach backed perform just fine but it is a conformation fault.


----------

